# How about KG



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Coming up with a gamewinner, I was so schocked!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im more impressed with his numbers over the last 3-4 games, KG has had a fire lit under him... no stopping him at the moment, and the wolves seem to be gaining momentum

but yes, nice to see a game winner from garnett


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice shot, but a pretty crappy game for him. Nice way to redeem himself though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That was something I wanted to see from him lately.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

to be honest, shouldnt have really needed a "game winner" when we're playing the sixers though


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

found this:


















:lol:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, beautiful! He should do it again when he is going to be a game winning shooter. :biggrin:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Dalembert must think KG's eyes are in his chest.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not clutch? kg can hit game winners in his sleep!


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

im so excited for twolves! 5 game win streak!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> im so excited for twolves! 5 game win streak!


I thought it was 4?

3 straight OT wins in 3 consecutive games.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

:clap2: That pic is hilarious! :clap2:


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Shocked that a future hall of famer hit a game winner? KG has hit game winners over the years, although not as frequently as some of the other big names in the league.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Kg has hit tons, I mean yeah 3 buzzer beates in 12 years? Wonderful lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

taken and missed 2 since......


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We need to make Davis our clutch player.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

davis needs to come through as one. he needs to be the one scoring 20 pts every night and taking those last shots... hopefully by driving it to the basket..


----------

